# Vizsla line up



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby and her best buddy Chase lining up for treats.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Too funny


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Very cute!


----------

